# Ex-Postal Employee Kills Six, Then Herself



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

* Ex-Postal Employee Kills Six, Then Herself *

By TIM MOLLOY, Associated Press Writer_ 2 minutes ago_

A female ex-postal worker opened fire at a mail processing plant, killing six people and critically wounding another before committing suicide, authorities said early Tuesday.

Deputies responding to a report of shots fired about 9:15 p.m. Monday found two people dead outside the plant.

Two wounded women were located inside and were taken to Santa Barbara Cottage Hospital. One died and the other was listed in critical condition early Tuesday with a gunshot wound to the head.

Nearly five hours later, deputies found four additional bodies, including one believed to be the female shooter, Santa Barbara County Sheriff Jim Anderson said. The shooter, who was not identified, died of an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound, he said.

"We do not believe there is any additional threat to the community," Anderson said.

It was one of the deadliest shootings in a Postal Service facility since a series of high-profile cases in the mid '80s and early '90s, including one in which a part-time letter carrier killed 14 people in Edmond, Okla., and then took his own life.

The Monday night rampage sent dozens of employees running from the sprawling distribution center and prompted authorities to warn nearby residents to stay indoors.

Postal employee Charles Kronick told KEYT-TV in Santa Barbara that he was inside the building when shots rang out. Some 50 to 60 employees were seen running from the plant.

"I heard something that sounded like a pop, and then I heard a couple seconds later, another pop, pop, pop," Kronick said.

His boss came running over and told him to get out of the building, Kronick said, adding "We all hightailed it out real quick."

Many workers fled to a fire station across the street, said Santa Barbara County Fire Capt. Keith Cullom.

The victims' names were not immediately released. Sheriffs' Sgt. Erik Raney said all the victims were believed to be current employees.

Investigators didn't yet know how many guns were used, how the shooter entered the complex or what the motive might have been, Raney said.

Postmaster General John E. Potter said families of the victims were being notified and counselors would be available to the families and employees at the plant.

"Our heartfelt prayers and condolences go out to the families of the victims and to our employees who have suffered through this tragic incident," Potter said in a statement issued in Washington.

The 200,000-square-foot facility is located just a few blocks from the University of California, Santa Barbara. About 300 people are employed at the plant in Goleta, about 90 miles northwest of Los Angeles.

___


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Boy, the Postal Service must really suck to work for. Especially since it is the origins of the infamous line "Going Postal" referring to workplace violence.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. What causes these people to lose it like that.
Is there any other employment discipline that causes such mental breakdowns to the point of mass carnage? Man that is scarey...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've had the opportunity to speak to several former postal employees, and have instructed classes for the local postmasters. The line employees report a high stress environment of work quotas and supervisors constantly on their backs. The arrogance of some of the postmasters concerning their employees was beyond the pale: "martinet" is a term that come to mind.

I would not want to work there.

Now, please excuse me as I return to my game: "Postal 2".


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Its been a long time since someone went postal! In fact a record I believe, when was the last one?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

As Newman said on _Seinfeld, _"The mail never stops. It just keeps coming".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If I may Delta... After all, he is one of the best friends of my namesake;
_"Because the mail never stops. Every day it keeps coming in, and the faster it goes out, the faster it comes in. And the stacks grow higher and higher. And then the bar code reader breaks, and its Publisher's Clearing House day!!!"_


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Its been a long time since someone went postal! In fact a record I believe, when was the last one?????


This is just wrong. LOL


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

_Add two more to the shirt
_

A woman with a history of erratic behavior who shot and killed seven people including herself at a California mail facility may have started her rampage by killing an ex-neighbor, police said on Wednesday.

Santa Barbara police said they had found the body of woman with a gunshot wound to the head in a complex where former postal employee Jennifer Sanmarco used to live.

The woman appeared to have been killed on Monday evening -- just before Sanmarco, 44, gunned down five people at the U.S. Postal Service sorting center where she used to work, then turned the gun on herself.

A woman who was wounded in the attack died in a Santa Barbara hospital early on Wednesday.

"Evidence and circumstances of both crimes show distinct correlations between the two," said Jeff Klapakis, spokesman for the Santa Barbara Sheriff's Department.

If the link is confirmed, it would bring the death toll from Monday's spree to eight.

The motive for the shootings in the quiet college town of Goleta, about 100 miles northwest of Los Angeles, was unclear but officials said Sanmarco had retired from the Postal Service in 2003 because of psychological problems.

She used a 9 mm pistol and reloaded at least once to shoot workers in the parking lot and inside the sprawling facility after gaining entry by confronting an employee at the door.

U.S. Postal Service authorities said it was the first known instance of a woman going on a shooting spree in the service. More than 50 people since 1986 have been killed or wounded by current or former Postal Service employees, giving rise to the term ""going postal" for seemingly unprovoked explosions of anger or violence.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Experience the thrill!

http://www.gopostal.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Going Postal

*POSTAL BABE OF THE MONTH*

*Stephanie Heinrich*


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

PMS in the worst way!!! Word of advise, always stay away from women at the end or beginning of the month!! Never let your wife or girlfriend know where you secure your firearms and for god sakes dont let them know your combination or where your key is to the safe!!!!:wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro: 

PMS could also mean Postal Mailing Service

I am going to get hate mail from this one!!!!


----------

